
A No-Frills Introduction to Lua 5.1 VM Instructions (2006) [pdf] - bshanks
http://luaforge.net/docman/83/98/ANoFrillsIntroToLua51VMInstructions.pdf
======
rurban
This is also the best internal opcode description for the LUA derived VM's:
potion[1], sol[2] and tinyrb[3].

1: [http://perl11.org/potion/](http://perl11.org/potion/)

2: [https://github.com/rsms/sol](https://github.com/rsms/sol)

3: [http://code.macournoyer.com/tinyrb/](http://code.macournoyer.com/tinyrb/)

------
bsummer4
This is pretty cool. Is there something like this for the LuaJIT VM?

~~~
haberman
See:
[http://wiki.luajit.org/Bytecode-2.0](http://wiki.luajit.org/Bytecode-2.0)

Also running LuaJIT with -jdump will dump bytecode and compiler IR I believe.

------
Skinney
I read this guide ALOT when trying to understand how a VM worked, this guide
was invaluable. It gave me enough knowledge to write my own VM. Recommended!

------
pyroMax
Let me guess, you were playing Hack 'n' Slash, and the control flow statements
didn't make sense.

